# 57' Schwinn World Sport Custom Build



## cthomas20 (Nov 30, 2021)

Hello,

This is a 57' World Sport, 25" frame, I picked up earlier this year and recently got around to working on. I broke the bike down, took the paint off, and painted the gussets a purple sparkle color. The rest of the frame has mustard patina striping. I added pictures of the bike when I got it. 

It has a mixture of new parts added to it along with a lot of original parts that are all in great shape.

I am posting on here because I'm curious what someone would be willing to pay for it. I potentially intend on selling it but I have no idea what to ask for it, which is why I ended up here. Any input would greatly be appreciated.

Thanks,
CT


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 30, 2021)

More comfortable, World Tourist custom.  👍  Definitely not a 57 though. Mid to late 80s maybe? The four number julian date stamped on the head badge should tell you when it was built.  DDDY


----------



## Eric (Dec 1, 2021)

I think it is a late 70s World Sport.  




__





						1979 Schwinn Catalog
					

1979 Schwinn Catalog online



					bikehistory.org
				




I also think I would have paid more in the original paint condition like the last pictures show.  That is probably a $150 bike in its orig condition and about $40-60 in it's present condition.  Not trying to insult you but you have made that bike into something for you to enjoy and devalued it in the process for the general collector market.  My suggestion would be to enjoy the creation you have made and ride the crap out of it until the wheels fall off.
~E


----------



## cthomas20 (Dec 1, 2021)

GTs58 said:


> More comfortable, World Tourist custom.  👍  Definitely not a 57 though. Mid to late 80s maybe? The four number julian date stamped on the head badge should tell you when it was built.  DDDY



The only numbers I could find on the frame are G1180 and 3493392. Any insight?


----------



## Schwinny (Dec 1, 2021)

The numbers stamped into the headbadge is the Julian date it was made.
The first three are the day of the year and the last is the last of the year.
Im going to say sometime in the 80's. Its an Asian made Schwinn bike anyway
Personalized, it is worth what it is worth to the person that personalized it. Rarely does another person want to buy a personalized vehicle, and when they do, they usually see something else in it that they will do to personalize it for themselves. A VERY narrow market.
$150-ish OG perfect
maaaaaybe 60-$80 now
Good Luck though  🤞


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 1, 2021)

G1180 was on the right rear drop out? That's the supposed build date of the frame. November 1980. Check the head badge for the 4 numbers, look close sometimes they're very faint.


----------

